# Female Johanni digging to china? :)



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have one small LED Light from Marineland, and 1 T8 (24") light fixture that I scrounged from an old tank. Not done with the lighting but the tanks is doing great! Thank you.


----------

